# is this plant safe for a chameleon?????



## afanexotichobby (Jan 13, 2011)

i was just buying plants for my chameleons enclosure and i came across Hedera Helix (common british ivy) is this safe for chameleons??? any help really appreciated


----------



## kerrithsoden (Dec 6, 2009)

heres a list of safe plants its a sticky at the top of the forum

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/439924-list-safe-dangerous-plants-herps.html


----------



## afanexotichobby (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you i didnt see that lol


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I wouldn't use it. I stick to good old Schefflera! Some chameleons may become plant munchers, so it's best to stick with ones that are known to be safe just in case! Amy used to eat loads of Schefflera leaves when she was tiny! You can also use Ficus and Pothos. Hibiscus is another fave and the leaves and flowers are edible.


----------



## jojothefirst (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi mate.....
No its not.
As said, pothos is safe and can be bought in b and q, the range and other places......... its more commonly known as devils ivy.
I also use yucca plant aswell the others mentioned.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

afanexotichobby said:


> i was just buying plants for my chameleons enclosure and i came across Hedera Helix (common british ivy) is this safe for chameleons??? any help really appreciated


no its not safe in fact even you can get a nasty rash from the sap if you have sensative skin


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

jojothefirst said:


> Hi mate.....
> No its not.
> As said, pothos is safe and can be bought in b and q, the range and other places......... its more commonly known as devils ivy.
> I also use yucca plant aswell the others mentioned.


You sometimes have to watch with pothos though, it can be a bit of a mouth irritant if the cham is a plant muncher. Not deadly, but has been known to cause ulcer type deals in the mouths of rep's who munch on it too often. Other then that Pothos is a much better choice then the ivy which the OP is speaking of.


----------

